# A piece of advice for a soundtrack



## giulio93 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I'm shooting a city documentary movie and I'd like to ask you a piece of advice for the soundtrack

Do you know anything similar to the Tchaikovsky's dance of the little swans relatively of the use of the bassoons? I'd like to use something with prominent bassoons or another low sound that can lead the attention for example walking in a road.


warning: very bad english 

thanks!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

How about Ravel's "Bolero" - is this too obvious? No bassoons there, but the feeling is very much "city documentary" and "walking on a road".


----------

